# Detailed Tank Tracks?



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Guys/Group,
I'm on a mission. See, to explain alittle of the title, I'm looking to build an old type Monster truck, something different, OK, OK ,OK A LOT different....

Well starting out, I seeked out a good motor, (Naturally its a Mopar engine) BUT, its a one-off, Mopar NEVER built the design, it was a ploy to get Ford to back down in Nascar, back in the day when the 426 Hemi was made famous....

The DOHC Hemi. Well, I got the motor, a pretty good set up, and I'm going to put it into a 1965 Dodge A-100 "Truck" that is the same model kit as the Bill "Maverick" Golden Little Red Wagon. I got 2 of these kits....WELL, I want to build this in the same way say, the 1937 Chevy Panel Truck is that is known best as Grave Digger.....WELL, something a bit different would be to use a slightly bigger scale then 1/24th or 1/25th and use tank tracks!

Does anyone have a junk model, that be good for the use of tank tracks for something as such, OR can someone point me in the right direction,. to purchase details to build a set of them, to mount under this truck?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The problem you are going to run into are that most tank kits are 1/35 scale and tracks, even for something big like a Tiger tank, are no more than an inch wide. A set of good metal, workable, 1/35 tracks, like the Friul brand sets, will run you $30 to $50. And, again, they will be only 1/4" to 1" wide max.

There are some 1/25 and some 1/16 tanks but those are few and far between. For the most part, you will not be able to get separate tracks in 1/25 scale (the few kits are mostly old and crappy and no one makes replacement tracks). There are some replacement metal 1/16 sets for $100 - $200.

You might contact Tamiya USA and see what they sell a set of Tiger I, Panther or King Tiger tracks for. You can buy parts directly from Tamiya USA. 

One problem you will encounter with tank tracks is that tracks for specific tanks must fit specific wheel arrangements. They have guide teeth spaced in different arrangements for different tanks. For example, German tanks like the Tiger have usually three wheels per each axle with two sets of guide teeth to fit between the inner and outer rows. Tanks like the Russian T-34 have only one row of teeth down the middle as they run with just a set of inner and outer wheels.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Well Thanks for the heads up! Anything in the means of a resin cast parts?

See, the model I'm building is 1/24th scale! SO the tracks, aren't going to be much wider then say a wide car tire, BUT its the height I have to achieve, to do this. The track width isn't to "critical" its the height I need to get to get that "Monster Truck" stance.

As far as the kitbashing is concerned, I'll be OK with mounting the tracks to the frame of the truck.... I have no problems with that sort of kitbashing project. I just got to find something to do the tracks.

I would much rather use plastic, then anything metal. Remember, the model this is for is all plastic, so I would rather keep it "light".

IF I could merely come up with just the tracks themselves, that are sectional, I could/can machine turn all the wheels for such to fit.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tracks have nothing to do with height. That is the wheels and suspension. WHen you buy a set of tracks for a model, you get just that - the track links. No wheels etc. There are some reasin 1/35 tracks around and also some in plastic. Most will be about 1/4 to 1/2" wide. Some are close to 1" wide. People tend to buy the metal tracks since they look better, are pinned so they function, and its easier to fit them around the wheels. 

I don't know of any available 1/24/25 scale aftermarket links.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Where can those resin ones be found? Are these resin tracks "kits" or? one solid part that's painted and glued to the tank body itself? I guess, I'm asking how those work....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

These are some plastic 1/35 Model Kasten track links. They are about 1/4" in width








[/URL][/IMG]

And some 1/35 Sherman tracks. This is the inside of the track. The wheels would have to fit between the guides. Inside width is about 1/4"








[/URL][/IMG]

And the outside, showing two different types of link faces








[/URL][/IMG]

These are the snap together links for a big 1/25 Russian T-34 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The resin ones are, for the most part, sets of individual links that are pinned together. Some, like the now defunct, WW2 productions brand, snapped together. 

I generally dont like the resin ones due to cost and being fragile. I think Mini Arm or Master Club from Russia make some. I prefer Friul metal links, Model Kasten plastic ones, or some of the plastic links offered by AFV Club, Bronco, etc. Most of the plastic sets are also workable if built properly. Some glue together and are non workable.

These guys are new and I have heard nothing but positive things about them. 

http://www.hardtargetmodels.com/Default.asp

Plastic tracks can be had from places like Squadron.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

dj,
Thanks for all that! I would love to just be able to find someone here that has a kit that was a "first" in bad shape that they were going to part with as a lot of this build depends on what I may or may not have to spend....OR even trade....

But, your help is giving me an idea of what I have to look into and what not to bother with...due to one thing or another on the build I'm planning....

Know of any "quad track set ups like used on say.....Farm tractors or something like that? Theres an idea too!

See, I'm designing this, as I go.....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

dj,
I just sat and re-read your messages with the pictures and got to thinking, with this Monster truck build, I'm planning....

This track:










How difficult is that one to get? I ask, as its a good "width" for size-wising for the truck, BUT is it able to be "shapen" around ANY guide rollers/wheels that say, I'd make? I guess, in-other-words, does the joints in the track swivel as the real thing? As I thought about it, and I can make any "caterpillar" undercarriage I want, or need, I just need the tracks to make the caterpillar frame, to fit....See?

I also thought about doing it as a "Quad-Track" type, to have 4 sets of "tracks" smaller in size, where the tires would be.......Any idea on those? Quad-Track parts? With this one, a couple of junked half tracks would work! IF they're small in size to make 4 sets of tracks to be put on the truck as a Quad-Track set up......


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The ones you like are from the 1960s motorized Tamiya T-34/85 tank in 1/25. The similar SU-100 tank is still available. You may try contacting Tamiya USA to buy the tracks. They are sort of a vinyl stuff and the link snap together.

Half track tracks would be really tiny for a monster truck. Laid out flat they are only about 1/8" wide and 4" long


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

djnick66 said:


> The ones you like are from the 1960s motorized Tamiya T-34/85 tank in 1/25. The similar SU-100 tank is still available. You may try contacting Tamiya USA to buy the tracks. They are sort of a vinyl stuff and the link snap together.


Thanks for that info! I'll be looking into it!



djnick66 said:


> Half track tracks would be really tiny for a monster truck. Laid out flat they are only about 1/8" wide and 4" long


Even if the scale is larger then 1/24th or 1/25th? I thought to use a larger scale tracks to get that "monster" look to them.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing is that 1/35 is the largest common scale for armor. yeah there are a few 1/16 tanks but they are relatively few and far between, and often set up for RC so they are expensive. Im not sure someone will be willing to part out tracks from their $1,100 Tamiya R/C Pershing.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

WHOA! I didn't think I was embarking into something so expensive! I may just turn around and go back to the actual monster truck wheel idea instead!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Like I said the biggest issue is that most armor kits are in a much smaller scale than car kits. 1/35 armor is pretty much a universal standard, while cars are mostly 1/24 or 1/25. There are really just a few 1/25 tanks and the next larger scale are the mostly RC 1/16 models. 

You might also look on eBay for Hen Long or Hooben tracks or Kenny Kong metal tracks in 1/15/16 scale too. They are for the big RC models.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I mean really, if I can find a junker that is beat up broken else where then the tracks, BUT it includes the tracks or even if they are broken but repairable, I'd be happy, to work something like that to fit this, I just got to keep the cost down as really....I can bearly justify $20 for a model, NEVERMIND $30.... and to that I kept the cost down on this model I got....at 2 models for $15......SO, I can spend a little, I just can't justify $30 for 2 sections of tank track, and nothing else.....

Do you have any sort of parts schematic that I can pull parts numbers from? I don't have anything of the sort....For Tamiya USA if nothing else, so I can provide them, with the correct info on the parts to see what that might cost me! PM with info or direction to find such a thing!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is the kit from Tamiya http://www.tamiyausa.com/items/plas...itary-miniature-9000/russian-su-100-kit-25104 Hobby Search also shows the kit, parts, and instructions so you can see what to ask for http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10108341 I have no idea what Tamiya USA would charge for a set of link tracks. Their 1/35 band tracks run about $9 a pair plus priority mail postage. 

These bigger kits are fairly rare and not common to find junked. I've sold a couple of the older Tamiya 1/21 kits, half built and missing parts, for over $400 on eBay. 


I figure the average 1/35 armor kit costs me about $150 in the end with the kit, some new tracks (if needed) some photo etch and a metal barrel.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

djnick66 said:


> Their 1/35 band tracks run about $9 a pair plus priority mail postage.


This has my interest, BUT, where can/do I find them? I guess to ask is how do you know this? I'm not certain you mean these tracks are from Tamiya USA or not, so, if you would direct me to them as thats not a bad price for tracks! I actually don't care if I have to make the rollers and stuff for them at this point! Which would make it a bunch easier to make them as I need them to fit the car body, I plan to put them under!

Let me know!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes you have to call Tamiya USA and give them the part number and kit number off the link I provided.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

WELL this project as of last weekend has taken an odd turn shall we say? I found a set of rears and suspension over the weekend at a yard sale that may end up making this truck have wheels and tires, after-all! IF I find enough, I may make this a duallie set up both front and rear.....AND if possible, I'd love to get some really aggressive tires on the rims, if they aren't cast resin parts.....Which isn't out of the question (I'm kinda leaning toward cast parts for the wheels and tires anyway.....)

Know of a place to have that detail? I made another posting concerning that in this same area as it be a good place to start for that sort of tire combo anyway, and be aggressive as well.....Military was and still is known for that!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

D Toys makes some great 1/35 resin HUMVEE Aggressive tires. They run about $30 a set in 1/35 scale. Check eBay

Remember they will be pretty small for a 1/25 truck


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

OK I got an issue here, (I'm not sure why) I have found some "military" kits parts in cast resin.....Anyway, I'm going to see if i can find ANY of the boxes this stuff came in but I seem to remember or think it said it was 1:35th scale, maybe not BUT I know it seems "big"...

Whats the next size up from 1:24th-1:25th?

I'm gonna go hunt those boxes! This is driving me crazy LOL and that is a short drive, already LOL


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Remember with scale, the larger the number, the smaller the item. So 1/1 is life size. 1/2 is half size. GI Joe type dolls are 1/6 scale. There are a lot or scales for assorted kinds of models larger than 1/24. For cars, you find a few 1/20, 1/16 and 1/12 kits. Most military kits are 1/35 with a very few larger ones in 1/24 and 1/16. Of course you find some oddball stuff like the 50 year old Nichimo and Bandai 1/30 kits, or smaller 1/76 and 1/72 type models.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'm aware its just that....... well let me explain a bit first....

Locally, there "was" a military shop, had knives, GI clothing, etc, and even some odd stuff, BUT they also have Military models there as well.....REALLY cheap cast resin I might add, I bought a few things, back when the shop was still there for less then you might take a wild LOW of the lowest price....That company that I said I had the name of on a box, I just had to find, well I found it! Those models I was talking about are "Hobby Fan" kits, I got a box full of wheels and tires. Must have been enough for 10 kits!!! These tires are 1:35th and are HUGE compared to the big 1:25th scale Monster truck tires I got one of! (I'll have to snap pictures of this!

Originally, I bought these for "loads" on HO scale trains, to kind of represent mining equipment tires.....WELL they done well for this! Like I said, these things are monsterous in size!

I also got a Hobby Fan HF-011 1:35 LVTR1A1 Recovery Vehicle Conversion. I paid $1.95 for the whole kit!!!! This SAME kit now on Amazon is going for $48.99. What in the world!? But, anyway, the kit looks like a "jib" crane that attaches to a tank, it comes with EVERYTHING needed to add it to a tank. I got it to make a railroad Jib crane in a bit larger size for multiple dock work..... 

Now I'll try at some point to get a picture of one of the wheel and tire, that came from this same company, next to a 1:24th scale monster truck tire and rim and you'll see what I mean by the confusion I have for the 1:35 scale as it is a pretty big part!

And to add to it, does that name ring any bells? Or do you know of "Hobby Fan" kits? As I said the shop that had them is now gone and has been for a couple of years.....I've not seen these anywhere else!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hobby Fan is the resin branch of AFV Club, a well known Taiwanese company. Those are pretty valuable kits. It sounds like you have their Oshkosh HEMTT. Those probably retail for a good $50 - $75 or more. The HEMTT is a massive truck so those wheels will be much larger than a Hummer tire.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I'm not sure what I got. I just wish I had more of them! LOL

Here's the picture of the tire itself:










And then a comparison picture:










See on the picture I have labeled the types of tires, the MPC Police Car tire is merely a tire that I had on my work bench as the picture was being snapped to show all 3 sizes! Any idea now?

As far as cost, I don't think I paid over 2 bucks for ANY of it, less then 3 years ago!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a HEMTT front wheel (the rear wheels are different)


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, They would be tandem, wouldn't they? I'll have to see, I have a couple more but not enough to use as the monster truck wheels, i was thinking of doing.....

I also found what looks to be a Hobby Fan Tank Diesel too, or well, whats left of it....also cast resin too! AND it as well as the tires, came from the same place in the same sort of box and all so.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

All Hobby Fan stuff is resin.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, I know all the Hobby Fan stuff is resin....Or at least what I know of it anyway, (I am not all that familiar with the company) so....I didn't even realize that they were a well known company never mind being "high-end" stuff too!

So, I'm learning.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One of the main Taiwanese plastic kit companies is AFV Club. They do mostly 1/35 armor kits, although they do an odd ship and aircraft kit. AFV has also worked with Academy to do some cooperative kits. Hobby Fan is sort of the resin branch of AFV Club. They make resin figures for AFV's plastic kits, resin upgrades for AFV kits, etc. They also do their own range of modern armor kits in resin. The stuff is pretty well known if you are into modern 1/35 armor kits. Nice stuff for the most part.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

This is all interesting, does the AFV Club have a website?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I am sure they do (In Taiwanese) but for the most part they use Facebook. You can see new releases, make customer service inqueries there, etc.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I thought I'd make a posting, a member here was VERY helpful and had something I believe will work out to make my "giant" quad-track set up for under this monster truck I'm custom building. THANKS to everyone and the person that had something that was VERY usful for this crazy project of mine!

WILL post pictures as that unit is being built/designed!


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

You could always repurpose rubber tracks from construction toys. Might be a lot easier to find at a Walmart or target.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

solographix said:


> You could always repurpose rubber tracks from construction toys. Might be a lot easier to find at a Walmart or target.


That was just what I had "thought" sadly, no where locally had anything even close to what I was attempting to repurpose....I looked at Farm equipment dealerships, you name it....BUT a member here helped me out quite a bit, and will see this project to what I had originally planned.....

Something to be said for letting a glimpse of hope remain at times!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

There was a member here, that helped me with locating the tracks I needed turns out they were 1:35th scale and look GREAT for the 1:25th scale build! I had to custom make all the frame work for each track, for it to be a "Quad-Track" monster truck, BUT with a little design, and ingenuity, I got the parts somewhat made (I have 2 done) but need 4 total, and then have a little detail yet to add!

The person that sent me the tracks, asked for pictures, here is one this one, being the drivers side "unit"










LOOKING great so far.....I got some other things intended for these that I have to design but thats OK, I am up for it!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sweet. Nice fix and a cool assembly so far.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

dj,
Were you the fellow that sent these to me? (I have to admit it has been awhile) and I can't remember screen names to save my life some times!

I miss labeled this picture! This "track" is the PASSENGER side, and I said above that it was the Drivers side... the "steep" side of the track is the front!

AND I deliberately putt he tracks, "upside down for traction too....The point in the cleat is to face upward, not down!

You want to see the rest of the build? This will take you right to the whole monster truck build as I'm doing it!!!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=420163

Have a look, those of you who want to see a 1/35th scale part on a 1/25th scale model, well there ya go!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

What about the Caterpillar D7(D8?) tracks? Wasn't that a 1/25 scale model?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Y3a,
you refering to the AMT model? Nope! That was 1/16th if I recall, right, I seen them years ago and thought to buy one, but never did. BE a GREAT kit for me to assemble today! Sadly, they go for more then i have to give for one.....

A friend of mine bought one when they were new and looked to be a really AWESOME kit!

Been kickin' myself on it ever since and that was I bet 15 years ago! if not longer!

Sadly for this build of mine, a "bulldozer" type track won't work! Its not made for high-speed, where-as a tank track, for the most part, is.....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It WAS a 1/25th scale kit.. I bought one about 16 years ago. That estimate is from the layer of dust on the box....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

It just seemed to me to be a BUNCH larger scale then 1/25th, which Cat Dozer was it to be? D-what?

Plan doing anything with yours?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So anyway, heres a look at the 2 front tracks made to fit my Monster truck....










Painted to match the body, Plum Crazy Purple, and Banana Yellow....You can go to the model Cars area and look for it, "'65 Dodge A100 Monster Truck" and see all that has gone into this....

The 1/35th scale tank tracks, go VERY well with the 1/25th scale truck! Looks GREAT!


----------

